# anyone have American Am. Results



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

I was there sat. alot of nice dogs running 


jake


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

I was told Mr. Hines won the Open with Ranger and got third with Cody.
I think Mark Edwards placed fourth but do not have the dogs name.

Sorry, I do not have any more info.
________
William Clay Ford, Jr.


----------



## L Noga (Feb 24, 2005)

*Amer Am*

Heard Charles Hines got a doule headder !!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

And there was quite the pig roast at his place Saturday night..... great folks at American am.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

i calle that when i heard how many where in the last series.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

There are times I wish I was back in the upper midwest!

Angie


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

I feel the need to chronicle some of the weekend working backwards and really feeling good about all hard work everyone put in and how mostly smooth everything went.
I?ll put us up against anyone for mechanics and getting the most out of what we have.

Thinking about cleaning the van out. Monday AM Thank god it?s a holiday!
Got home at 10:30 exhausted.
We tried to get Linda Waco?s van started at 9:00. Didn?t happen.
Looked for ?Rachel? Mitch Patterson?s favorite Chesapeake puppy for a half an hour in total darkness along with 8 others. Finally returned on her own. 8:30. I suspect she was sniffing in where the derby marks had been.
Pulled up to the club trailer at about 8:00pm.
Made Charlie Hines fall on his knees and beg not to be thrown in his own pond.
Had the pleasure of watching Charlie Pirelli get an Am 2nd for Mollies first AAPs
(Sara, Charlie?s wife, recently passed away so he needed a little upper for a change.
Charlie Pirelli lurks here a bit so give him a high five (for PM see *CharlieP*)
Saw my fifth or sixth double header win.
Watched adults going through old lunch bags looking for anything left to eat.
Saw some really good dog work and good judging, ate some great pig (provided by Charley Hines)
Participated in a beauty contest. Came in very distant second out of two.
Met a bunch of new people.
Got to shoot flyers with Eddie Noga. (he has to be the world champion flyer thrower)
Shook hands with The King. (who got an Am 3rd) Thanks for your help bro!
Ate steak with our judges.
Loaded the dogs wondering how the weekend would go for us.
Found out we had the largest trial we ever had.
Jan


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

AARC Results --

Derby
1 - Creek Robbin' Augustus McCrae, Stewart (Edwards)
2 - Glen Lake Black Kirsty JH, Seward
3 - Hilltop's Just Because, Pease
4 - Lookout Parcel Post, Storts
RJ - Castlebay's Night Robber, Seivert (Dewey)
J - Patton Blackwater's Ripper, Purser (Edwards)
J - Rock River Riley, Dewey

Qualifying
1 - Waterdog's Iron Diva, Stracka (Sletten)
2 - Sand Valley Ridin the Storm, Stutsman
3 - Driving Rain, Goff
*4 - Illini's Miss Tara, Main*
RJ - Mioak's Mississsippi Mud, Walsh (Ward)
J - Adac's Rock-N-Rye, Cada

Amateur
*1 - FC-AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger, Hines *DOUBLE HEADER**
*2 - Sara's Ms. Molly, Pirelli
3 - TKO's Elvis, Haller
4 - FC-AFC JJ's Desire to Go, Patterson*
RJ - CAFC Colt Forty-Five II, Gierman
*J - FC-AFC Windy City's Secret Signal, Hines*
J - FC-AFC JB's So Rude, Kaiser
*J - FC-AFC Dutchman Gold Midnite Eve, Faith*
J - Coolwater's Tarin' It Up, Washburn
J - Firebird Ivan, Burns
J - Coolwater's Markin' Trax, Washburn
J - Coolwater's Ready To Go, Washburn

Open
*1 - FC-AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger, Hines *DOUBLE HEADER**
2 - Howdy's Charmin Pippa, Skibber (Dewey)
*3 - FC-AFC Windy City's Secret Signal, Hines*
4 - Zipper's Jayhawk at Carolina, Bozeman (Edwards)
RJ - FC-AFC JB's So Rude, Kaiser
J - Roughmaster's Bam Bam, Hershberger
*J - FC-AFC JJ's Desire to Go, Patterson*
J - FC Candlewood's Autumn Run Vince, King (Sletten)
*J - FC-AFC Pin Oak's Rip Curl, Baumer*
J - Gotta Quick Draw, Price (Lister)
*J - TKO's Elvis, Haller*
J - Candlewood's Peli-Can Fly, Smith (Edwards)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

redline said:


> I feel the need to chronicle some of the weekend working backwards and really feeling good about all hard work everyone put in and how mostly smooth everything went. I?ll put us up against anyone for mechanics and getting the most out of what we have.


Amen, and AMEN!!! What a great weekend. What great people.

You, Mitch, Craig, and Dave do all the heavy-lifting. Linda W., Vickie, and Peggy keep the show running smoothly. Linda P. does the paperwork, and Sherri and I free you all up by doing lunches and drinks. Then there is Charlie Pirelli, Larry Waco, and others I am forgetting too name. We have a small crew and lousy grounds when it comes to water. But we have HEART!!! We have to, to do this four times a year. 



> Looked for ?Rachel,? Mitch Patterson?s favorite Chesapeake puppy. . . .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 



> Made Charlie Hines fall on his knees and beg not to be thrown in his own pond.













> Had the pleasure of watching Charlie Pirelli get an Am 2nd for Mollies first AAPs
> (Sara, Charlie?s wife, recently passed away so he needed a little upper for a change.)





















> Saw some really good dog work and good judging, ate some great pig (provided by Charley Hines)


Thank you Charlie!



> Participated in a beauty contest. Came in very distant second out of two.


Pictures available soon! :wink: 



> Got to shoot flyers with Eddie Noga. (he has to be the world champion flyer thrower)


Thanks to Eddie and Mark Edwards both for helping us out at the Am.



> Shook hands with The King. (who got an Am 3rd) Thanks for your help bro!


I hope he won't be upset about me telling this story. Yesterday he found out our son Paul is in the Marine Corps and is also the number one fan of the University of Nebraska football team. So he gave me a Nebraska football jersey he had received from the University to give to Paul! Salt of the Earth, big Jim is salt of the Earth. 8) 

What a great weekend, what great people all.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

nice to see the CREEK ROBBER PUPS doing well i hpe my pup will do the same this fall ..


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

It was a wonderful weekend! Congrats to Charlie and Ranger, and Charlie P and Molly! I really enjoyed watching Elvis run this weekend too, as I had not had the pleasure in the past. He certainly was impressive, especially on that last series of the Am! The club put on a great trial. Thanks also, Charlie H, for the party on Saturday night and for the use of your grounds for the trial.


----------



## The King (Apr 15, 2004)

*American Am*

Emily,
It was great to see everyone! And, what a thrill to watch Charlie and Ranger win the Double Header!
I have to say that the folks in that area, My brother Mitch and his better half Ms. Linda, Jan and Peggy Anderson, Charlie Pirelli (congrats!) The Waco's, Vicki Worthington and Dave Sniegowski, young Mr. Bauer, The Walker's, and of course, Sir Charles Hines, all make everyone feel like they are welcome at those trials! Oops, I left out Hal and Sharon Gierman, Mark Edwards flyer thrower/shooter(holy sh!t!) (I'm sure that I'm leaving somebody out...sorry) Good people.....all!
Great mechanics.........great dogs..........great competitors..........

Thanks for everything............................
Hope to see you all in the fall!

Jim


----------



## James-TX (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Charlie and Ranger. I heard he did not put a foot down wrong all weekend. I also want to congratulate Zippers Jayhawk at Carolina "Dena" on her first all age points. Mark Edwards and Larry and Linda Bozeman are doing a great job with her.


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

> Got to shoot flyers with Eddie Noga. (he has to be the world champion flyer thrower)


I'd say World Champion Bird thrower, not just flyer thrower!!! I never saw anyone throw a dead bird as high as he threw that retired gun in the Am., even using a winger! Even the dogs must have said WOW, as they sure didn't seem to forget that bird. 



> Had the pleasure of watching Charlie Pirelli get an Am 2nd for Mollies first AAPs (Sara, Charlie?s wife, recently passed away so he needed a little upper for a change. Charlie Pirelli lurks here a bit so give him a high five (for PM see CharlieP)


Charlie Pirelli told me Friday, that he didn't know why he was even entered in the Am. Sara, just can't do a retired gun. :shock: :?:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

James-TX said:


> Congrats to Charlie and Ranger. I heard he did not put a foot down wrong all weekend. I also want to congratulate Zippers Jayhawk at Carolina "Dena" on her first all age points. Mark Edwards and Larry and Linda Bozeman are doing a great job with her.


Dena is an awesome little girl - I like her a TON! 

Congrats to Larry, Linda, Mark and of course Dena, I know they have been working hard with her!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Craig Bauer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Annual American Amateur Beauty Contest*

1st Annual American Amateur Melon's Contest.... This was too good not to post!!!!









Rumor has it Jan has firm melon's.


----------

